# where can i buy cinder?



## doozman (Jan 27, 2006)

Hey guys,

I have been using a sand/salt mixture for ice control at a supermarket shopping center, but management wants something different due to the damage done to their floors, etc. Someone suggested using cinder, but I can't seem to find a supplier anywhere around here (Northern VA)? Any suggestions? Is there a better (relatively inexpensive) product out there?

Thanks!


----------



## chev_4x4 (Dec 28, 2006)

For cinders I would call around to local quarries. Don't know how much better it would be though.


----------



## doozman (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks... I've been calling the quarries without any success... has anyone gotten the stuff from power companies (coal generation)? Any leads at all in VA, MD, WV, or PA would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

no more cinder ash allowed in pa. c/o e.p.a. try screenings


----------



## Bobby Blaze (Dec 21, 2006)

try the local ready mix concrete plant I'm a driver and we use it in some of the different mixes


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

try quarry dust.. its a little thinner than screanings. its got the texture of the screaings but more like sand. shoudl fly through a larger spreader

also remember about clean up in the spring. 
and the stores are goin to be a little dirty due to the stone in the parking lot..
maybe have a paerking lot sweeper come in after the season..

good luck


----------

